# Immune System Boosters while nursing?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I am sick with a cold/flu virus, and want to know what is safe to take while nursing, and how much? Vitamin C, E, Selenium, Zinc, Echinacea?


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

I know that echinacea and Vitamin C are safe, although if you can get the Sodium Ascorbate version it is better (there is a great thread on the vaccine board about it). You might want to check out kellymom.com there is some good info there about what is safe to take when sick.


----------



## simplemama (Aug 8, 2006)

have you heard of Emergen-C?

I started taking 2-3 glasses of these, along with my grippe formula of homeopathics from my dhm when my throat started hurting and so far I've had a VERY mild cold and my 5 week old seems to be ok too.


----------



## AmyAnnZ (May 28, 2006)

Enchincea is best at the very start of a cold/flu. Once it has a grasp on you it is best to take vitamin C rich herbs. Rose hips are good. Elderberries have C and are antiviral. Hyssop is amazing for colds and safe for babies. Use tea or tincture. Ginger and lemon tea is a favorite for colds. Usnea tincture may be hard to find, but I have found it indespensable when dealing with colds. It is a powerful yet safe antibiotic. Be well.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks! I feel like a mac-truck ran over me, and my throat hurts so bad I can barely swallow. I had the Dr. do a check for strep in me and both kids, and it was negative, thankfully.

I have some echinacea with rose-hips and elderberries, as well as some vitamin C, and emergen-C. I'll get right on it, Thanks!


----------



## yk_jenn (Sep 13, 2009)

Please more info here! My "go-to's" are oil of oregano and thieves oil. Just googled it and oregano will cut my milk supply?!?! Can't find anything on thieves... Elderberry syrup is safe? What else can I do???


----------

